# angeln in rumänien



## huber5093 (21. Januar 2010)

hi,

ich werde von mitte august-itte september nach rumänien fahren. und wollte mal wissen ob es da eine karte gibt die blödgesagt überall dort gilt. und wo man gut angeln kann. da wir eigentlich nur einen tag immer wo sind.

grüße michi


----------



## Silver-SVR (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in rumänien*

Hi Michi,

soviel ich weiß, gibt es in Rumänien keine allgemeine Angler-Lizenz wie z.B. in Kanada, USA, usw. 
Es gibt da aber Pay-Lakes, bei denen man Vorort und Pro Tag bezahlen kann. Für die anderen Gewässer muss man einen offiziellen Anglerschein beantragen und für das Donau-Delta kommen nochmals zusätzliche Gebühren dazu.


Gruß,

Silver

#h#h


----------



## huber5093 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in rumänien*

achso dann ist ja mein deutscher angelschein eigentlich ungültig oder wie? dann muß ich ja einen schein beantragen. wo geht das denn? da ich über die karparten fahren will. und wenn mir ein gewässer gefällt, wollt ich halt meine rute reinhalten können. und ich habe auch vor nachn donaudelta hin, wo wäre den dort zb. wo mann gut angeln gehen kann?


----------



## Silver-SVR (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in rumänien*



huber5093 schrieb:


> achso dann ist ja mein deutscher angelschein eigentlich ungültig oder wie? dann muß ich ja einen schein beantragen. wo geht das denn? da ich über die karparten fahren will. und wenn mir ein gewässer gefällt, wollt ich halt meine rute reinhalten können. und ich habe auch vor nachn donaudelta hin, wo wäre den dort zb. wo mann gut angeln gehen kann?


 
- Genau. Unser Angelschein ist dort nicht "gültig".
- Angelscheine gibt es beim rumänischen Verband der A.G.V.P.S heißt. Bei den Pay-Lakes kommen die Inhaber selber zum kassieren.
- Für das Donau Delta gibt es in der Stadt Tulcea im Hafen, ein Büro wo man veschiedene Gebühren zahlen kann. Falls Du planst dahin zu fahren, ist es mit 1-2 Tagen nicht getan, weil Du schon von der letzten Stadt (Tulcea) mit Boot, einen Tag brauchst um die guten Fanggebiete zu erreichen. Retoure noch einen und ich denke ...Du willst ja auch Angeln.:q 
Ich war immer auf dem Sulina Donau - Kanal, "Alten Donau" (Meile 23) und den umliegenden Seen beim Angeln.


Gruß,

Silver

#h#h


----------



## Skrxnch (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: angeln in rumänien*

Stimmt, fürs Delta braucht man länger. Von Tulcea nach Crisan z. B. fahren die Boote ungefähr Mittags.
Zurück kommst am selben Tag (mit Boot) nicht mehr, das fuhr dann morgens 7:30 und komischerweise nur dann. (Stand 09/2005)
Jetzt fährt anscheinend Mittags noch eins:

http://www.ddbra.ro/de/rules-regarding-tourism.php


Hier ist die Anschrift von dem Verband mit noch einigen Infos und Karten:

http://www.faltboot.de/wiki/index.php/Donaudelta


".....Angeln ist im Delta nur mit Angellizenz gestattet, mit Ausnahme der Laichzeit vom 21. April bis 19. Juni. Die Angellizenz bekommt man beim AJVPS Tulcea (A.R.B.D.D.?), Isaccei Street, für 10 Euro + Angelverbandsmitgliedschaft für 4 Euro. Angeln ist nur tagsüber gestattet. Man darf bis zu 5 kg Fisch fangen mit diesen Mindestmaßen, oder nur Einen, falls der bereits 5 kg überschreitet. Alle Angaben zum Angeln sind Stand 2002...... 
"
Ich würde fürs Delta einiges an Zeit einkalkulieren und kann nur sagen dass ich auf dem Murighiol-Arm deutlich größere Fische gesehen habe als auf dem Sulina. Was aber auch nix heissen muss. 

Viel Spass#6


----------



## hermit3 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: angeln in rumänien*

Hallo Leute
War im Bereich Mila 23 zwischen 1980  bis 1986 ca 3 mal zum angeln.
Weiß aktuell nicht mehr wie der Stand dort ist.
Habe gehört es ist viel Unfug mit Sprengen und Schwarzfischen getrieben worden.
Überlege vielleicht im September-Oktober nochmals für 1 Woche hin zu fahren und auch zu angeln falls es noch möglich ist.
Habe einen Freund in Kronstadt und der meinte man solle in der Gegend Gura Portitei angeln.
Dort wären die Chanchen noch am größten was ordentliches zu fangen.
Was sind Eure Erfahrungen aus letzten Jahren?
Was fängt mann noch?
Wir haben damals den Waller/Hecht und Karpfen gefangen.
Nebenbei noch Weißfisch und in einem Jahr Unmengen an Barsch.
Vielleicht meldet sich jemand der neuere Infos hat.
Meine Erfahrungen liegen ja sehr weit zurück.


----------



## jironimou (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: angeln in rumänien*



hermit3 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> War im Bereich Mila 23 zwischen 1980  bis 1986 ca 3 mal zum angeln.
> Weiß aktuell nicht mehr wie der Stand dort ist.
> Habe gehört es ist viel Unfug mit Sprengen und Schwarzfischen getrieben worden.
> ...



Hi ich war bis jetzt 4 mal dort die meiste zeit auf waller.
ich war in der Donaudelta und an einem stausee (hab den namen vergessen) nähe hermanstadt.
An der donau brauchst du eine extragenemigung.
Die angellizenz habe ich in sibiu beantragt mit hilfe eines rumänischsprechenden angelkollegen.
Dann gibt es für jedes gewässer noch einen sogenannte gewässerschein. die informationen wo du die karten bekommst (fals du die sprache beherrscht) gibts in der jeweiligen behörde in der du die Lizenz beantragt hast.
Falls du noch Tipps und Tricks brauchst gebe ich dir gern per pn. Den nach meiner erfahrung sind die weißfische dort sehr kompliziert. Und köder bekommst du dort auch nicht um jeder ecke


----------

